# Some Barbus shots...



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

So, its not a Cichlid topic again...but let me begin with some of my favorite Barbus:

*Barbus Denisonii (Red Line Torpedo barb)*









Its always nice to see them schooling and paying...



























Here is one Handsome Guy how looking more closer...


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice! What do you have them in with?


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

how big is ur tank where you keep these guy what tankmates do you have them with


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

I got these Fellows in some of my Discus/Tetras/Rainbows tanks (200-500liters)
There are youngâ€¦around 10cm. long now, but their colors are really stunners!
And They change that color nuance permanentlyâ€¦sometimes look more â€œgoldenâ€


----------



## sykosmurf (Oct 29, 2008)

they are some nice clear colorful shots, what camera are you using?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

They look like Roseline Sharks. Do they go by Roseline Shark as well? Anyways, nice looking tank, and fish, they look like a lot of fun.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Here are two more shots:


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

BurgerKing said:


> They look like Roseline Sharks. Do they go by Roseline Shark as well? Anyways, nice looking tank, and fish, they look like a lot of fun.


Yeah they go by roseline shark and roseline barb.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have one of these guys...mine too gets the golden color. Beautiful fish and beautiful photos as always


----------

